

Ask HN: Top rated HN articles - superphil0

Is there a way to see all-time top HN articles? Ranked by points?
======
leejw00t354
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=+&#...</a>

~~~
superphil0
thank you!

